
Ask HN: Remote opportunities that don't require an insane costly signal? - apkallum
Hello everyone,<p>For a certain demographic of people (e.g: small-town, non-top-tier university grads), there seems to be a ceiling on the technical skills they can master. This is mainly due to lack of opportunities in their local setting, including access to experienced mentors. Advances in online education and the possibility of remote work should help eliminate that, but as we seen with the relative lack of success of MOOCs, this can be very hard to achieve. Additionally, remote work that is technically challenging is often reserved to senior engineers or those with prominent open-source contributions.<p>My question is: Where can I find remote work&#x2F;mentorship that is challenging - regardless of compensation - without having to sacrifice babies to prove my worth?<p>P.S: My email is in my profile.
======
jsbaby608
Is what you are asking is to have challenging remote work, without being a
senior developer? If so, it's going to be difficult.

Most companies aren't going to give you challenging work, unless you have the
experience to handle it. This is happens even more with remote work, because
you will be unsupervised for long periods of time.

------
amirouche
Challenging job is difficult to find for me too and I live in a capital.

